# Votre avis sur l'interface de l'Apple Watch



## Vanton (5 Avril 2015)

Bonjour à tous 

L'Apple Watch est un bijou à l'apparence soignée, qui plait à certains, moins à d'autres. On en a déjà pas mal débattu. Personnellement je suis séduit sur ce point. 

Mais c'est aussi un nouvel OS, pour un nouveau périphérique qu'on est supposé utiliser quotidiennement. Et ça fait un petit moment déjà que j'ai de sérieux doutes concernent l'interface de cette montre. Je la trouvais très fouillis, trop complexe. Mais on n'en avait qu'une connaissance partielle. 

Les vidéos qu'Apple est en train de mettre progressivement en ligne ne font que m'inquiéter davantage. 

Prenez "cadrans" par exemple... Pour configurer son cadran il faut :

- appuyer fort sur l'écran 
- faire défiler latéralement avec le doigt les cadrans
- taper sur le bouton de réglages de celui qu'on veut personnaliser
- utiliser la couronne pour faire défiler les options de la première zone configurable 
- faire défiler latéralement avec le doigt vers la zone configurable suivante
- utiliser la couronne pour faire défiler les options de la seconde zone configurable
- renouveler s'il y a trois, quatre, cinq zones configurables
- appuyer sur la couronne quand on a fini de configurer
- taper sur l'écran configuré pour le sélectionner...

Je suis le seul à trouver que c'est un bordel indescriptible ???

Si on résume on peut donc :
- faire un appui force touch
- taper sur l'écran tactile
- glisser un doigt sur l'écran tactile
- taper avec deux doigts sur l'écran tactile (pour envoyer son battement de cœur)
- faire tourner la couronne
- cliquer avec la couronne 
- cliquer sur le bouton contacts
- double cliquer sur le bouton contacts pour utiliser Apple Pay... 
 J'en oublie ? 

J'ai vraiment l'impression que ça part dans tous les sens, que les multiples périphériques d'entrée ont perdu les ingénieurs Apple. Où est l'élégante simplicité des interfaces Apple ? 

Pour moi en l'état c'est proprement inutilisable. Je vais dire un truc qui va en faire hurler certains mais du temps de Jobs le mec qui a pondu cette interface serait en train de pleurer caché sous une table à l'heure qu'il est... 

J'ai acheté le premier iPod récemment, l'interface est d'une simplicité enfantine. J'ai utilisé l'iPhone EDGE d'un ami en 2007, là encore c'était époustouflant d'efficacité. Ces deux produits avaient des lacunes mais une ergonomie tellement exceptionnelle dans sa conception que les défauts passaient au second plan. Et que les générations suivantes ont été des petites merveilles qui ont rendu Apple multimilliardaire. 

Pour la montre j'ai bien peur qu'ils ne soient totalement passés à côté. Tout semble être en place pour en faire quelque chose de bien. Techniquement tout est là. Mais l'interface me semble totalement à revoir. 

Quel est votre avis ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2015)

En effet , pas facile a configurer


----------



## jackpote (5 Avril 2015)

Je pense qu'une interface se juge a l'utilisation en réel et pas en regardant une vidéo.  

Tu prends l'exemple du réglages des cadrans que tu trouve trop complexe. Je pense que c'est un manipulation que tu vas pas faire du les matins. D'ailleurs je vois pas comment il pouvais faire plus simple.


----------



## Gwen (5 Avril 2015)

Là, je suis à 100% du même avis que toi Vanton. Je suis un peu perdu avec cette montre et j'attends de voir en vrai.

La simplicité du premier iPod ou de la télécommande de l'Apple TV me fascine. L'iPod Shuffle est un bijou de simplicité également. Il ne fait qu’une chose, mais le fait merveilleusement bien.

À voir en vrai donc.


----------



## adixya (5 Avril 2015)

Apparemment, d'après un article de macge, le type qui était en charge de la watch, c'est le type de la keynote, pas vraiment charismatique et surtout qui vient de Adobe et était impliqué dans la technologie Flash. Mais que ce soit lui ou non qui ait piloté la mise au point de l'interface utilisateur, c'est curieux que personne ne soit revenu recadrer les équipes en charge de l'interface si la complexité d'utilisation était si élevée que ça.


----------



## cillab (5 Avril 2015)

dernieres infos  UNE APPLE SWATCH  offerte pour tout achat d'un I MAC sur APPLE STORE


----------



## Vanton (5 Avril 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Je pense qu'une interface se juge a l'utilisation en réel et pas en regardant une vidéo.
> 
> Tu prends l'exemple du réglages des cadrans que tu trouve trop complexe. Je pense que c'est un manipulation que tu vas pas faire du les matins. D'ailleurs je vois pas comment il pouvais faire plus simple.


Je le ferai peut-être pas tous les matins mais je pense que je le ferai souvent. Je suis pas hyper convaincu par les app, par les notifications, mais c'est l'aspect cameleons de cette montre qui me plait le plus.


----------



## jackpote (5 Avril 2015)

La réponse à un message est d'une simplicité extrêmement. Réponse orale et choix entre le mode écrit ou orale. 
Vous trouvez sa compliqué ? 

Changer le fond d'écran d'un iPhone sur iOS n'a rien d'intuitif non plus ...


----------



## cillab (5 Avril 2015)

c'est un trés bel objet pour moi cela en restera la c'est pas une question de prix ,mais je vais pas me prendre le choux
a régler le bignoux tout les jours  les quartiers de lune les fuseaux horaires,les jours impairs mon rytme cardiaque
au vue d'une jolie fille a un moment ,il faut dire stop j'ais plus assez de prises à la maison


----------



## Vanton (6 Avril 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> La réponse à un message est d'une simplicité extrêmement. Réponse orale et choix entre le mode écrit ou orale.
> Vous trouvez sa compliqué ?
> 
> Changer le fond d'écran d'un iPhone sur iOS n'a rien d'intuitif non plus ...


Siri est loin de faire des miracles en français... Et parler à sa montre dans la rue... Mais effectivement le choix du message vocal est plutôt pratique. 

Mon sentiment quand même c'est que ça manque de rigueur dans sa globalité. Qu'ils ont cherché dans certaines situations comment se dépatouiller. Et que ce n'est pas partout pareil, pour le plus grand inconfort des utilisateurs. 

Un exemple frappant c'est le clic sur la couronne. Quand on est dans une app ou sur l'horloge ça affiche le springboard. Ce qui pour le coup est parfaitement logique. Mais dans l'app de régalage d'un cadran, ça valide la configuration actuelle avant de ramener au panneau de sélection des cadrans... Pourquoi le même bouton amène une action différente ? On sait pas trop... Et c'est pas fini... 

Tiens petit jeu... [emoji57] Quand on est sur un cadran qui affiche des complications comme la météo et qu'on clique sur cette complication ça ouvre l'app associée. Si, une fois arrivé dans l'app, on clique sur la couronne, où pensez vous qu'on arrive ?

Ne trichez pas en regardant la video, qui donne la réponse. Ça n'est pas intéressant sinon. Où pensez vous que l'on se retrouve si on appuie à ce moment là sur la couronne ? En toute logique que devrait il se passer ?


----------



## jackpote (6 Avril 2015)

Le clique sur la couronne valide une action vu ou effectuée. Une fois rentrée dans une complication, l'information est vu par l'utilisateur et le clique sur la couronne renvoi sur le cadran. 

Je pense pas que la gestuel du trackpad avec 1, 2, 3 doigts, haut ou bas ... Soit plus simple.


----------



## fousfous (6 Avril 2015)

Bah je vois pas le problème, les actions me semblent un minimum logique et certain trucs ressemblent même à IOS!
Pour reprendre l'exemple de l'appuie sur la couronne, sur IOS tu as exactement la même chose quand tu réorganises tes apps, appuyer sur le bouton home valide le positionnement des apps comme un appuie sur la couronne valide le cadran.

Si vous cherchez compliqué il y a iCloud Drive avec l'utilisation d'un système de fichier ce qui la complique largement les choses et fait plus perdre de temps qu'autre chose, le fait de ne pas avoir de choix et d'enregistrer seulement la ou ça doit être est beaucoup mieux. Ce qui fait la difficulté c'est plutôt le nombre de possibilité qu'on peut faire plus que la façon dont c'est fait (sachant que ça compte aussi).


J'en profiterai pour ajouter que je ne trouve absolument pas facile l'utilisation de la roue pour les iPod, comme quoi il faut passer un certain temps dessus pour comprendre comment ça fonctionne et trouver ça simple.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2015)

J'ai vraiment hate de pouvoir la toucher afin de me rendre compte de son maniement , car sur la vidéo c'est pas facile de juger


----------



## jackpote (6 Avril 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah je vois pas le problème, les actions me semblent un minimum logique et certain trucs ressemblent même à IOS!
> Pour reprendre l'exemple de l'appuie sur la couronne, sur IOS tu as exactement la même chose quand tu réorganises tes apps, appuyer sur le bouton home valide le positionnement des apps comme un appuie sur la couronne valide le cadran.
> 
> Si vous cherchez compliqué il y a iCloud Drive avec l'utilisation d'un système de fichier ce qui la complique largement les choses et fait plus perdre de temps qu'autre chose, le fait de ne pas avoir de choix et d'enregistrer seulement la ou ça doit être est beaucoup mieux. Ce qui fait la difficulté c'est plutôt le nombre de possibilité qu'on peut faire plus que la façon dont c'est fait (sachant que ça compte aussi).
> ...



Je suis entièrement d'accord sur iCloud Drive qui est une énorme usine à gaz.  

Le bouton home sur l'iPhone a aussi beaucoup d'interaction possible. Et maintenant le double tape léger pour faire descendre l'écran... 

Pour moi je me demande a quel point de sensibilité sera régler la Watch pour allumé l'écran et voir l'heure.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2015)

Il y aura peut être un réglage de la sensibilité !


----------



## Vanton (6 Avril 2015)

Ah si vous voulez qu'on parle des défauts d'iOS depuis la mort de Jobs et le départ de Forstall on peut hein... [emoji57] se sont bien amusés à le défoncer depuis... Y a des pages et des pages à remplir mais ça n'est pas le sujet de base...

Ce que vous dites n'est pas totalement faux, mais... Vous parlez d'un niveau d'usage different. Sur iPhone l'essentiel des fonctions de base est accessible avec un apprentissage particulièrement rapide. Parce que le gros de la structure de l'interface est très bien pensé, prévisible et constant. 

Il existe ensuite des fonctions avancées qui nécessitent de se pencher dessus plus longuement. Mais elles visent les power users. 

Sur cette Watch en revanche j'ai l'impression que de base tout est moins bien pensé, moins bien hiérarchisé, et surtout bien moins prévisible. 

J'ai regardé plusieurs démos où même les démonstrateurs Apple se plantent ! Et il y avait une prise en main par un journaliste US qui était à mourir de rire. Il était complètement paumé, ne sachant s'il devait utiliser tel ou tel bouton, tel ou tel geste... 

Jackpote tu dis par exemple que le clic sur la couronne valide une action vue ou effectuée. C'est faux, dans certains cas ça valide. Dans d'autres ça te ramène à l'horloge. Et dans d'autres encore ça te ramène au springboard comme sur l'iPhone. Le résultat d'un appui sur ce bouton est totalement imprévisible. Sur iPhone c'est simple, l'appui ramène invariablement au menu. Même dans le mode de modification de l'organisation des apps. 

Tu parles du trackpad des Mac. Toute l'interface peut s'utiliser sans gestes à plusieurs doigts. Il y a systématiquement un bouton qui permet de faire la même action. Là on n'est pas du tout dans le même cas de figure. 

Quant à la roue des iPod, fousfous, qu'est ce qui t'échappe ?? Je trouve le fonctionnement particulièrement efficace pourtant... Bouton menu pour revenir en arrière dans la hiérarchie du menu, bouton central pour valider, et clic wheel pour faire défiler les listes. On peut difficilement faire plus simple...


----------



## jackpote (6 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Jackpote tu dis par exemple que le clic sur la couronne valide une action vue ou effectuée. C'est faux, dans certains cas ça valide. Dans d'autres ça te ramène à l'horloge. Et dans d'autres encore ça te ramène au springboard comme sur l'iPhone. Le résultat d'un appui sur ce bouton est totalement imprévisible. Sur iPhone c'est simple, l'appui ramène invariablement au menu. Même dans le mode de modification de l'organisation des apps.
> 
> Tu parles du trackpad des Mac. Toute l'interface peut s'utiliser sans gestes à plusieurs doigts. Il y a systématiquement un bouton qui permet de faire la même action. Là on n'est pas du tout dans le même cas de figure.



Donner des possibilité d'utilisation entraîne forcément des manipulations supplémentaires. Il aurai du faire un Watch OS simplement avec cadran heure et réponse/consultation de notification ...

Faut être sérieux. Quand je donne un iPad a une personne qui ne connais absolument pas IOS, elle est complètement perdu et pendant plusieurs jours. 

La première fois que j'ai touché OSX je t'assure que j'ai eu pas mal de difficultés à comprendre l'OS. 

Comme tout nouveau produit il y aura un temps de prise en main. Mais a priori pour moi rien ne me choque dans l'utilisation de la montre et je sais déjà m'en servir en fermant les yeux [emoji6]


----------



## Vanton (6 Avril 2015)

Ben on a vraiment pas les mêmes standards alors... 

Parce que moi avec Watch OS j'ai vraiment l'impression d'un important retour en arrière sur le plan ergonomique et conceptuel... C'est vraiment pas digne du boulot fait par Apple ces 15 dernières années


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Avril 2015)

"Watch OS" comme tu le nommes n'existe pas...pour le moment. Quand la montre sera autonome nous verrons certainement apparaître de nouveaux gestes et de nouvelles interactions avec les "boutons" de la montre. (le poussoir du bas se la coule douce pour le moment ! ). Mais ne croyons pas non plus à une révolution: Les gestes seront certainement assez homogènes sur iphone comme sur watch même s'il y en aura de nouveaux sur les 2 appareils.


----------



## Vanton (6 Avril 2015)

Le poussoir sert pour les contacts et pour Apple Pay (via un double tap)


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Le poussoir sert pour les contacts et pour Apple Pay (via un double tap)


C'est bien ce que je dis, fais pas grand chose le petit malin...Il a du potentiel !


----------



## Vanton (6 Avril 2015)

Mais ça vous gêne pas de voir les périphériques d'entrée partir dans tous les sens... ? 

C'est peut-être la logique Adobe, mais c'est certainement pas la logique historique Apple


----------



## cillab (6 Avril 2015)

c'est plus une montre ,c'est une usine a gaz de plus, c'est l'ARLÉSIENNE  on va encore étre en retard 
humeur  (dit,j'ais pas trouver les oeufs de pâques  c'est que tu n'a pas mis la mains au bon endroit )


----------



## fousfous (6 Avril 2015)

Bon le refrain c'était mieux avant on le voit assez souvent comme ça quand même... Et pour la plupart des choses je ne suis pas d'accord, je trouve qu'au contraire ça s'est amélioré.

La roue de l'ipod je n'ai jamais réussi à la faire fonctionner correctement, tout comme OS X d'avant Lion, pour moi c'est complètement inutilisable. IOS 7 a aussi été une avancé pour moi (surtout que fondamentalement ça ne change rien), je ne vois pas le mal à rajouter des fonctions et je trouve que c'est toujours ultra simple d'utilisation.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (6 Avril 2015)

Bonsoir,

Je trouve également l'interface plutôt fluide et cela semble assez réussi, la roulette pour sélectionner les éléments semblent vraiment bien intégrée. 
Il est difficile de se faire une idée avant de l'avoir utilisé.

Savez-vous déjà quelle utilisation vous en ferez ?

Qu'est-ce que vous utiliserez le plus dans l'interface de cette Watch ?

Bonne soirée


----------



## fousfous (6 Avril 2015)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que vous utiliserez le plus dans l'interface de cette Watch ?


Je pense d'abord à toutes les fonctions qui se réfère à l'heure (chrono, alarme et heure), mais c'est déjà mon usage actuel de ma montre donc il va falloir voir si à l'usage ça va me changer.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (6 Avril 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Je pense d'abord à toutes les fonctions qui se réfère à l'heure (chrono, alarme et heure), mais c'est déjà mon usage actuel de ma montre donc il va falloir voir si à l'usage ça va me changer.



Ah il y aura une alarme propre à la montre ? Actuellement j'utilise celle de l'iPhone...

Je me questionne encore car je ne voudrais pas que cette montre fasse doublon avec des utilisations que j'ai déjà avec mon iPhone.

Après je sais que c'est aussi étroitement lié à ce que les applications feront ou non.

Je ne voudrais pas faire de hors sujet dans ce topic mais foufous tu as d'autre exemples d'utilisations que tu penses utiliser ?


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (6 Avril 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Je pense d'abord à toutes les fonctions qui se réfère à l'heure (chrono, alarme et heure), mais c'est déjà mon usage actuel de ma montre donc il va falloir voir si à l'usage ça va me changer.



Ah il y aura une alarme propre à la montre ? Actuellement j'utilise celle de l'iPhone...

Je me questionne encore car je ne voudrais pas que cette montre fasse doublon avec des utilisations que j'ai déjà avec mon iPhone.

Après je sais que c'est aussi étroitement lié à ce que les applications feront ou non.

Je ne voudrais pas faire de hors sujet dans ce topic mais foufous tu as d'autre exemples d'utilisations que tu penses utiliser ?


----------



## fousfous (6 Avril 2015)

Je dirais que tout ce que la montre peut faire le téléphone le peut aussi, mais ça semble plus naturel de mettre les alarmes sur la montre que sur le téléphone.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (6 Avril 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> ça semble plus naturel de mettre les alarmes sur la montre que sur le téléphone.



C'est pas faux


----------



## avensis (7 Avril 2015)

les alarmes, les evenements, surtout pour les sportifs la montre est plus adapté à certaines fonctions


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2015)

avensis a dit:


> les alarmes, les evenements, surtout pour les sportifs la montre est plus adapté à certaines fonctions



Dommage d'etre obliger de prendre l'iPhone avec pour le sport


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (7 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Dommage d'etre obliger de prendre l'iPhone avec pour le sport



Oui dommage, avoir l'iPhone sur soit n'est pas très pratique en faisant du sport... 
Après je comprends l'intérêt de le coupler à la Watch pour bénéficier de la puissance de calcul de l'iPhone.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2015)

oui , certaines fonctions sans l'iPhone aurait été bien pratique , comme le gps , le podomètre  , tous ce qui concerne l'activité


----------



## fousfous (7 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> oui , certaines fonctions sans l'iPhone aurait été bien pratique , comme le gps , le podomètre  , tous ce qui concerne l'activité


Bah je pense pas que le GPS soit si indispensable que ça, ma mère utilise un iPod Nano carré pour savoir quelle distance elle a fait, le nombre de pas et c'est plutôt précis justement.
Et à titre personnelle j'ai toujours mon iPhone avec, ne serai-ce pour appeler les secours si il y a un accident ou autre.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2015)

Disons que le gps te permet d'avoir le tracé de ton parcours  , c'est vrai qu'en cas d'accident , le smartphone reste très utile


----------



## Vanton (7 Avril 2015)

Apple a communiqué sur le fait que le montre apprendrait dans un premier temps la foulée de son propriétaire. Couplée à un tel elle déterminera via le GPS comment on court. Une fois cet apprentissage fait la montre sera capable de donner des résultats assez précis sans nécessiter de prendre son téléphone.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Apple a communiqué sur le fait que le montre apprendrait dans un premier temps la foulée de son propriétaire. Couplée à un tel elle déterminera via le GPS comment on court. Une fois cet apprentissage fait la montre sera capable de donner des résultats assez précis sans nécessiter de prendre son téléphone.



Elle sera donc capable de tracer un parcourt sans l'aide de l'iPhone ? excuse moi Vanton , mais je ne comprend pas trop comment cela peux être réalisable


----------



## Vanton (7 Avril 2015)

Meuh nan ! [emoji1] pas de tracer un parcours ! 

Mais elle sera capable de déterminer assez précisément la distance parcourue en ayant appris le pas de son utilisateur.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Meuh nan ! [emoji1] pas de tracer un parcours !
> 
> Mais elle sera capable de déterminer assez précisément la distance parcourue en ayant appris le pas de son utilisateur.



Ah ok dommage 
Merci de ton explication


----------



## fousfous (7 Avril 2015)

Bah pour le parcours je doute que ce soit possible, c'est mentionné nul part.


----------



## cillab (7 Avril 2015)

HO lala !!!!! pour ce prix la je part 15 jours dans les iles  sans montre


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2015)

cillab a dit:


> HO lala !!!!! pour ce prix la je part 15 jours dans les iles  sans montre



Pour ce prix , tu m'emmène


----------



## avensis (8 Avril 2015)

lol, c'est ça Apple avant d'acheter on se dit est ce qu'en a vraiment besoin ? et aprés on se dit qu'on pourrait pas s'en séparrer



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
prix samsung galaxy note 4 samsung galaxy s5


----------

